# Is my bird vomiting or regurgitating?



## meedo (Oct 20, 2011)

First off, Ive had my cockatiel Maki for about 8 -9 years, handraised him myself  Hes the biggest sweety ever, a little small compared to most tiels, but has been a picture of health his entire life. 

Now, when I first obtained him, I brought him a bunch of toys and such, but he was never interested. Hes always preferred singing and chatting and being with and watching people over playing with toys. So I never bothered to buy him new ones. But, about 6 months ago, he suddenly took an interest in them. So I brought and made him a bunch of new ones, and hes been having so much fun! (Nothing cuter then a cockatiel singing with a bit of colourful chain in his beak <3)

But, the past week or so, hes began vomiting. Now, the reason I brought up his toy history is because Ive read that its normal for them to regurgitate onto toys and people they really love, so his suddenly love for toys may have grown into something more.

However, I read that whilst regurgitating, a bird pumps its through its throat and just spits out a neat lump of food. But if they are vomiting from sickness, they just look really uncomfortable then suddenly shake their heads, splattering it everywhere.

Now Maki, only does it whilst on this one perch. He pumps his throat, looks perfectly happy otherwise, but as hes about to throw it up, he flicks his head and throws it everywhere like a sick bird. So its as if hes regurgitating, but it irritates him towards the end and he just throws it up instead. Hes otherwise completely healthy, eating all his veggies, pasta, seed etc like normal, playing, singing - Fine.

Any ideas? Sorry for such a long question ^^;


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

As Nonnie pointed out in this thread: http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-heal...-strange-one-kittens-also-acting-strange.html
we are being taken for a ride.

This person is copying all kinds of questions from Yahoo Answers Canada and posting them here as his/her own questions, probably to put on a show of being knowledgable at our expense.

This Yahoo forum has a bonus point system for best answers, so it looks like we are being made a cat's-paw of......

Yahoo! Canada Answers - Mother cat is acting strange, one of the kittens also acting strange?

Yahoo! Canada Answers - Is my bird vomiting or regurgitating?

Yahoo! Canada Answers - Help with a possible rabid cat? ?

Yahoo! Canada Answers - Will amoxicillin get rid of flea bites?

Yahoo! Canada Answers - Do you think pets can see ghosts?


----------



## nutmeg (Sep 13, 2009)

Well spotted Jiskefet.


----------



## Ozcat (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks Jiskefet for the warning! I was just about to post an experience I had with one of my rainbow lorikeets but I won't bother now!

Meedo - get a life! Seriously, have you got nothing better to do?


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Not me, Nonnie!!!!

I am only copying _her _clever findings to the other threads started by this person.


----------

